# Armstrong Bottle?



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so i found this glass bottle, its is very small pretty much medicine size. It has an A in a circl on the bottom and the marking 4DR. above the A and USA Below it, to the left of the A is -10- and to the right is 48. I have done some looking i think it may be Armstrong companys but im not sure. I cant find any that look quite like it ( not saying its once of a kind im sire its not ha) anyone mind telling me the meaning of the marks and its value if any ?  Pictures Below 

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9129519356/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9129519164/in/photostream/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/97970700@N04/9127303815/in/photostream/


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, they have no monetary value, sorry...


----------



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

ok thats fine with me, would you perhaps know or care to tell me whats its for/ what the marks mean.


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

The marks could be mold marks for the style of bottle, location where it was made and/or the date of manufacture...


----------



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

I meant a little more specific like does it say what year or the purpose im sorry i didnt specify, i've tried look all over the internet and i can seen to find any help but here.


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm unsure on the Armstrong bottles if they used a date code number, it's possible but I don't have that answer...sorry


----------



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for you help anyways i sure someone will know !


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Here is a good read about Armstrong bottles and dating them, hope this helps... Jim

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ArmstrongCork.pdf


----------



## JanieLee (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks this helps tons!!!


----------



## FerretGirl (Jun 26, 2013)

@Janie

 I'm new to all this stuff too.  The SHA site that @epackage posted has really helped me.  I've also fallen in love with http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/  That site had the bottle marks for pretty much 95% of the bottles I've found so far.  Lastly, I've had great success with using the advanced search function here on this forum.  Like, I had a listerine bottle and I searched the forum for the phrase on the bottle.  Found all the information on that particular bottle pretty much instantly!


----------

